# Spark Plugs



## max556 (Jan 15, 2005)

The spark plugs are good for 105K miles.
That's a long time for spark plugs. Any problem getting them out for
replacement?
Am I supposed to use anti-seize on the new ones?


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

I usually replace mine every 12 months sometimes I go up to 18 months. Not only do you get better performance that way, but you also save gas. It might be a bit hard to get them off if you leave them in for that long. If you are going to leave them in for longer than 2 years(which in not recommended by anyone) I would definately use the anti-seize grease. Your supposed to always use it when installing new plugs.


----------



## max556 (Jan 15, 2005)

DRUNKHORSE said:


> I usually replace mine every 12 months sometimes I go up to 18 months. Not only do you get better performance that way, but you also save gas. It might be a bit hard to get them off if you leave them in for that long. If you are going to leave them in for longer than 2 years(which in not recommended by anyone) I would definately use the anti-seize grease. Your supposed to always use it when installing new plugs.


It is recommended by the factory, they say 105K, right?
They didn't specify time, they specified mileage.
Nobody puts that kind of mileage in two years.
I'll use anti-seize.


----------



## bigern45 (Oct 25, 2005)

id never go 105 thousand on a set of plugs, id suggest 65k at the most.


----------



## max556 (Jan 15, 2005)

bigern45 said:


> id never go 105 thousand on a set of plugs, id suggest 65k at the most.


They have about 95K right now, I'll change them sooner next time.
I was wondering if they come out easily when they have a lot of miles.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I've never had any problems and I've changed plenty working for Nissan dealers. The only problems I've ever encountered is the occassional leaking spark plug tube seal causing oil to enter the tube and bloating the coil boot, but that's not the "norm." I've also seen very little wear on the NGK platinums even after 100,000 miles. The one thing you should do is to stick with the NGK platinum or Iridium spark plugs. Don't listen to the guy at the local auto parts store and have him tell you about using Bosch platinums or Splitfires or whatever they're trying to promote. In 18 years with Nissan, I've yet to see any plug work better than NGK.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Exactly what SMJ said.
ONLY use NGK plugs in these cars. If you use the $10 per plug platinum plugs that nissan recommends, you can change them every 100k miles and be just fine. I've pulled several out of these cars for customers at 60k miles and they still look great.

for those of you that insist on changing plugs every year (like I do in my track cars), then buy the $1.35 regular NGK plugs and save yourself the hundred bucks a set for the platinums.



But whatever you choose to do, ONLY BUY NGK PLUGS for these cars. I've tried others and the car hated them. hard starting, poor idling, bad gas mileage, you name it.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

_"But whatever you choose to do, ONLY BUY NGK PLUGS for these cars. I've tried others and the car hated them. hard starting, poor idling, bad gas mileage, you name it."_

I used this rule when I had my '95 Honda after trying Bosch Platinums & Splitfires. Looks lik I'll stick with it for my Nissan.

As far as the plugs supposedly last 90,000 miles ... or 105,000 miles, don't count on it. My Dad had a 4.6L in his big Mercury a few years ago. Not a bad engine but at 60,000 miles it developed a really bad miss. They were supposed to last 90,000 miles ... but we replaced them and the miss went away. Looking at the plugs, I saw significant electrode erosion. No way they would have lasted much longer, even the best of the bunch.

My '03 QR25DE has 36,000 miles and although they recommend 90,000 mile replacement, I'll probably do it around 50,000 miles ... save myself some gas and avoid any trouble.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

There's a huge difference in a Mercury and a Nissan engine.

the really bad miss could have been caused by something small (lean condition/misfire) which caused the plugs to deteriorate and make the problem worse.

On the nissans, I've seen them run 50k with the standard copper plugs and still run great! I thought we had platinums in my wife's altima, then one day she tells me she's only getting 25mpg in it so I do a tune up.. pull out a set of copper plugs and I know I hadn't done anything to the car other than change oil and tranny fluid in the last 60k miles!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The Mercury comes with Autlite platinums...a far cry from NGK's. I work on a lot of the 4.6L Fords and they seem to start burning oil around 60000-70000 miles for whatever reason and start coating the end of the plugs w/ carbon deposits.

As far as the standard NGK plugs...when I was in the dealer, you could always tell if the Quest had the original NGK plugs in them as they had both the NGK and Motorcraft #'s on them (as the Quest was built on the Ford line w/ the Villager). I remember one time on changed plugs on a 148,000 mile Quest that still had the original plugs in it. The electrode was worn down below the porcelain but it still ran well with no misfiring detected. I can recall several instances similar to that while working for the dealer. I've only seem one NGK actually fail, and that was a NGK platinum in a Maxima that had a crack in the porcelain. One bad plug in thousands of plugs is enough to convince me! I use NGK's in everything I own, be it a Nissan, Ford, leaf blower or Husqvarna chain saw. Denso and Accel (which is made by Denso) seem to be very good, but I've yet to see any plug work better than NGK.

To add to that, NGK's ignition wire sets are the tops in my book, too! They always fit perfect, are quality made and best of all, are numbered! I only wish they made them for the US domestics instead of just the imports.


----------



## max556 (Jan 15, 2005)

smj999smj said:


> I've never had any problems and I've changed plenty working for Nissan dealers. The only problems I've ever encountered is the occassional leaking spark plug tube seal causing oil to enter the tube and bloating the coil boot, but that's not the "norm." I've also seen very little wear on the NGK platinums even after 100,000 miles. The one thing you should do is to stick with the NGK platinum or Iridium spark plugs. Don't listen to the guy at the local auto parts store and have him tell you about using Bosch platinums or Splitfires or whatever they're trying to promote. In 18 years with Nissan, I've yet to see any plug work better than NGK.


I already bought the NGKs, they are going in on Saturday.
Should I use any antiseize?
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

OK guys, I'm no aplogist for Ford ... let's get that straight. 

_"The Mercury comes with Autolite platinums ... a far cry from NGK's. I work on a lot of the 4.6L Fords and they seem to start burning oil around 60,000-70,000 miles for whatever reason and start coating the end of the plugs w/ carbon deposits."_

As I understand it, the earlier 4.6s had lousy valve seals. Replacing them at the 50,000-60,000 miles with Fel-Pro seals supposedly eliminates the consumption.

My Dad had 2 Marquis ... a 94 and then a 2000, both with the 4.6L. The 2000 was a much better engine and I don't think it drank a drop of oil ... but then again he didn't have it too long before trading it in on a Mutineer (4.0L V6).

You don't have to give me the hard sell on NGKs ... I've never found a better plug.


----------

